# Hurst Quarter Stick



## 67Mac (Jun 16, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with using a manual shift counsel and a Hurst Quarter Stick with an automatic transmission? Thank you


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I have a lot of Q stick exp, but not with the 4 speed console. Youve converted your manual car to an auto? If so, I think auto consoles are a dime a dozen.


----------



## 67Mac (Jun 16, 2021)

, see


armyadarkness said:


> I have a lot of Q stick exp, but not with the 4 speed console. Youve converted your manual car to an auto? If so, I think auto consoles are a dime a dozen.


Thanks for the reply, I have a powerglide console shift factory car 67 LeMans. I swapped to a TH350 and now have an opportunity to pick up a manual console and thought maybe the Quarter Stick might work well with it. I appreciate any input


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

67Mac said:


> Thanks for the reply, I have a powerglide console shift factory car 67 LeMans. I swapped to a TH350 and now have an opportunity to pick up a manual console and thought maybe the Quarter Stick might work well with it. I appreciate any input


If I'm following you, no it would definitely not be the best way to go. I'd sell the 4 speed console and a get an auto GTO console, which there are a lot of. With a manual console, you'll have to weld a dog house to your floor, change your carpet, and then have an auto cable coming out of the console.

Why not use the factory Lemans console, which you already have?


----------



## 67Mac (Jun 16, 2021)

, see


armyadarkness said:


> I have a lot of Q stick exp, but not with the 4 speed console. Youve converted your manual car to an auto? If so, I think auto consoles are a dime a dozen.


Thanks for the reply, I have a powerglide console shift factory car 67 LeMans. I swapped to a TH350 and now have an opportunity to pick up a manual console and thought maybe the Quarter Stick might work well with it. I appreciate any in


armyadarkness said:


> If I'm following you, no it would definitely not be the best way to go. I'd sell the 4 speed console and a get an auto GTO console, which there are a lot of. With a manual console, you'll have to weld a dog house to your floor, change your carpet, and then have an auto cable coming out of the console.
> 
> Why not use the factory Lemans console, which you already have?


Thanks, I was afraid I might have to weld a bracket of some sort. I miss stated my situation, I have a column shift now. I am going to pass on the manual console and look for LeMans automatic.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a 66 Lemans had a ST 300 Pontiac 2 speed, it is not a power glide, those were in Chevy’s, but it is often called a power glide. It has a floor console.

I put in a TH350 with a dual gate shifter and a gear-vendors behind it. I use a B&M Quicksilver shifter. I can drive automatic or manual quick shift. I used the same console. Had to use just some rubber to close the hole up. I suppose some super fabricator could do a much better prettier job. But mine works great, and also has the gear-vendors electric buttons on the console and on the shift knob.

So yes Army is right, not hard to do at all, and looks almost stock…


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

AHHHHHHHH.... I'll give you two options...

What I have always done with column shifts is;

Remove the shift from the column.
Cut off the nub for it and bondo and paint it.
Bondo the PRND on the dash and paint that.
Put the shifter on the floor and it'll look "factory"
You can either have no console or get ANY Lemans, GTO, Chevelle, etc. console.
Or... put the shifter on the floor, by itself, no console. Most Hurst B&M auto's come with their own mini console.


----------

